# Laptop mit AMD A6 Vision dual graphics [Solved]

## Phindela

Hallo,

ich versuche jetzt schon seit längerem ein Laptop mit Dualgraphics von AMD mit dem proprietären Treiber von AMD zum Laufen zu bekommen.

Was muss ich posten damit mir jemand helfen kann. 

Zur Zeit läuft mein X-Server mit vesa-treibern was zwar geht, aber nicht schön ist.

habe auch schon so ziemlich alles aus dem Handbuch zum thema fglrx durch und bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Auch geht der freie Treiber radeon nicht.

Er hat einen segfault beim starten und alles bleibt schwarz.

Wenn jemand was weiss bitte melden ich schicke alle notwendigen lspcis usw.

Danke im vorausLast edited by Phindela on Mon Feb 27, 2012 5:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

eine Ausgabe von lspci wäre schon recht sinnvoll. So wie ich dieses Dual Grafiksystem verstanden habe, kann neben der APU auf der CPU noch eine weitere Grafikkarte eingebaut werden. 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Phindela

Okay also folgendermaßen, es ist auf dem CPU ein GPU also ein APU und eine diskrete GPU verbaut.  Mit aticonfig kann man zwar zwischen den Karten switchen, also die switchgllib verwenden.

nur leider wills nicht in kde reinstarten. Xdm hab ich auch probiert es gibt sogar einen Login nach etwa 35 Sekunden aber danach nur noch einen Mauszeiger und gähnende Schwärze.

ich hoffe das hier hilft, für ne Xorg.log müsste ich erst wieder den Atitreiber draufhaun und laufen lassen.

mayhem / # lspci -v | grep -A14  VGA

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9647 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3593

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at 4000 [size=256]

        Memory at f0400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

        Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

        Kernel modules: fglrx, radeon

00:01.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1714

--

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 6741 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3593

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at f0300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at f0320000 [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

        Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

        Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

        Kernel modules: fglrx, radeon

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

fürs nächste mal, bitte nutze doch die code-Tags. Die machen das lesen einfacher.

Wie ich sehe, hast du noch Reste des fglrx Treibers drauf. Die solltest du entweder entfernen oder nur fglrx verwenden. Also auch den Radeon-KMS Treiber aus der Kernelconfig entfernen oder deaktivieren.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Phindela

Okay,

so jetzt weiss ich was da spinnt. Habe jetzt erstmal den radeon geblacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.

Dann nochmal den 

```

emerge ati-drivers

```

dann auf den Start von kde über kdm verzichtet

und mit startx rein und siehe da es lief.

konnte auch mein Crossfire für dieses System anfahren.

```

mayhem src # /opt/bin/aticonfig --cfa --adapter=0,1

CrossFire chain added

Warning: X needs to be restarted before CrossFire changes take effect.

mayhem src # /opt/bin/aticonfig --cf=on --adapter=0  

CrossFire chain(s) enabled

CrossFire does not support on this platform

Warning: X needs to be restarted before CrossFire changes take effect.mayhem src # /opt/bin/aticonfig --lsch

CrossFire chain for adapter 0, status: enabled

  0. 00:01.0 AMD Radeon HD 6520G

  1. 01:00.0 AMD Radeon 6600M and 6700M Series

```

und nach dem neustart dann so

```

phindela@mayhem /usr/src $ aticonfig --odgt --odgc --adapter=0,1

Adapter 0 - AMD Radeon HD 6520G

            Sensor 0: Temperature - 49.00 C

Adapter 1 - AMD Radeon 6600M and 6700M Series

            Sensor 0: Temperature - 52.00 C

Adapter 0 - AMD Radeon HD 6520G

                            Core (MHz)    Memory (MHz)

           Current Clocks :    275           667

             Current Peak :    400           667

  Configurable Peak Range : [275-400]     [667-667]

                 GPU load :    3%

Adapter 1 - AMD Radeon 6600M and 6700M Series

                            Core (MHz)    Memory (MHz)

           Current Clocks :    100           150

             Current Peak :    600           800

  Configurable Peak Range : [400-600]     [800-800]

                 GPU load :    3%

```

Irgendwas mit KDM und fglrx kann da nicht in ordnung sein...

Ansonsten wie stelle ich das jetzt solved?

----------

## bbgermany

Einfach deinen ersten Beitrag editieren.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Gen-Too

 *Phindela wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Irgendwas mit KDM und fglrx kann da nicht in ordnung sein...
> 
> 

 

Hallo Phindela,

ich versuche mich gerade an was ähnlichem. Ich bekomme bisher auch keinen x-Server gestartet, weiss aber noch nicht ob es was mit KDE zu tun hat. Funktioniert es bei Dir inzwischen in Kombination mit KDE?

Gen-Too

----------

## Phindela

Hallo Gen-too,

also das letzte was ich eben hatte war mit dem treiber 12.4. Um das beschriebene hinzukriegen musst du mit 

```
startx
```

und in der .xinitrc:

```
exec kde
```

starten.

Ansonsten konnte ich nur mit 

```
 aticonfig --px-igpu 
```

die StromsparGpu ansprechen. Die diskrete

```
 aticonfig --px-dgpu 
```

wollte nicht.

----------

